# Harry DeWolfe Posting?



## misratah500 (16 Nov 2015)

Is this boat going to belong to the West Coast fleet, I heard they've already stood up a command team out here in MARPAC? Anyone have any interesting info on the systems or timeline on this vessel? Wouldn't mind trying for a posting on her if she comes out here.


----------



## Half Full (17 Nov 2015)

The plan is to have 4 based in Halifax and 2 in Esquimalt...but that could change!  A lot is dependant on a jetty recapitalization project of A and B jettys in Esquimalt.  If that doesn't go through then odds are they will stay East.  

Attached is the AOPS fact sheet.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Nov 2015)

I suspect the project is safe, mostly through the permitting stage, no major FN issues, a real identifiable need, it's navy and it means jobs and it's infrastructure, so it hits all the new government bells.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Nov 2015)

I sat through a briefing on them this afternoon.  They will have the crew requirements decided by April 2016.  After this takes place, the various career shops will start to get things rolling for the postings needed.  The first two crews will do all of their training out of Halifax regardless of if they'll be west coast or not.

Things are still on track for the ships, jettys and refueling depot.  At the moment...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Nov 2015)

Yeah Yeah. Fine, But get the damn name straight its HMCS HARRY DEWOLFE.

Haven't a clue who Henri DeWolf was  :dunno:  His older brother ???


----------



## misratah500 (18 Nov 2015)

I imagine with a crew of only a few dozen people that we're all going to be in cabins of some sort. That would be nice. I wonder what kinda combat systems for it we're going to get. So far an IFF system and the 25mm gun. I wish the gun was bigger. The rumor is the CSC vessels will finally have us back in the 5" size of guns for naval gunfire support


----------



## Thumper81 (18 Nov 2015)

Is it just me, or do the names of the ships sound too American?  What would've been wrong with just calling it the DeWolfe-class (i.e. HMCS DeWolfe, HMCS Bernays, etc.)?


----------



## Pusser (18 Nov 2015)

Thumper81 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do the names of the ships sound too American?  What would've been wrong with just calling it the DeWolfe-class (i.e. HMCS DeWolfe, HMCS Bernays, etc.)?



Agreed!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Nov 2015)

be glad it's not a flower class: HMCS Pansy  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Nov 2015)

MODs: Can someone change the thread title permanently before it drives me round the bend?

It's HARRY,  not Henry !!!!!!! AAAAAAARGH!!!!!


----------



## dapaterson (18 Nov 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> MODs: Can someone change the thread title permanently before it drives me round the bend?
> 
> It's HARRY,  not Henry !!!!!!! AAAAAAARGH!!!!!



You're sounding rather harried...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Nov 2015)

True, man!


----------



## George Wallace (18 Nov 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You're sounding rather harried...



Harry, it is.   ;D


----------



## Pusser (19 Nov 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> be glad it's not a flower class: HMCS Pansy  ;D



There actually was going to be an HMS PANSY, but it was changed to HEARTSEASE before commissioning.

None of the Canadian Flower class corvettes were named after flowers.  The RN used them all up, so we had to use towns and cities.


----------



## dimsum (19 Nov 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> be glad it's not a flower class: HMCS Pansy  ;D



Imagine if that CO had to go visit a USN ship.  From what I remember, the USN refers to the CO as the ship's name, so when a CO goes onboard/leaves, there is something to the effect of "Pansy, arriving" and "Pansy, departing".  

 >


----------



## Eaglelord17 (20 Nov 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Yeah Yeah. Fine, But get the damn name straight its HMCS HARRY DEWOLFE.
> 
> Haven't a clue who Henri DeWolf was  :dunno:  His older brother ???



Is it really HMCS at this point, because if it isn't a commissioned ship yet can it take that title yet?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2015)

OK, so the HMCS part will come in later.

But it's still Harry! Harry! Harry!


I still don't know who Henry was  :brickwall:


----------



## misratah500 (22 Dec 2015)

My fleet chief just sent out a document to the fleet PO1's and up trying to stir up interest for those that want to volunteer to be on the first few crews I suppose. The document was called Concept of Operations for HDW class ships and it's available on the DIN.

It's a fascinating document over 60 pages in length detailing crewing requirements for command staff, equipment to be fitted on board, operations in detail of what it is envisioned to do and the cycle of ships for operation. They envision 4 on East and 2 on West coast and the east coast ones would operate for 120 days and the west coast ones would operate for 80 up North since it's harder to access the north on the west coast. 

This would usually happen from early/mid summer till mid fall depending because of ice conditions. They also envision these ships being better platforms for OP Caribbe than the MCDV's because of the on board USGC LEDET teams and the facilities they have on-board for boarding teams and communications equipment.

They envision the ships operating on a 1/4 rotation because of the small crew with only doing 1/2 operations for short periods of time. 

Hell the document even has the ships layout deck by deck. It's pretty cool to see how it is laid out and what not. I think this will be a fine vessel. 

It's an unclass document only available on the DIN so if anyone wants me to link it to them after xmas leave you can send me a pm with your forces address and I"ll email you the link. 

The only thing missing is the conceptual watch and station bill. I was curious as to see what the core crew make up would be from top to bottom.


----------



## Stoker (22 Dec 2015)

misratah500 said:
			
		

> My fleet chief just sent out a document to the fleet PO1's and up trying to stir up interest for those that want to volunteer to be on the first few crews I suppose. The document was called Concept of Operations for HDW class ships and it's available on the DIN.
> 
> It's a fascinating document over 60 pages in length detailing crewing requirements for command staff, equipment to be fitted on board, operations in detail of what it is envisioned to do and the cycle of ships for operation. They envision 4 on East and 2 on West coast and the east coast ones would operate for 120 days and the west coast ones would operate for 80 up North since it's harder to access the north on the west coast.
> 
> ...



True, they are a more capable platform obviously for OP Caribbe and the Arctic. It also mentions in the Kingston Class concept of operations that the MCDV's will still be used for those missions.


----------



## Mike5 (22 Dec 2015)

Is it just me or does 'HMCS DeWolfe" sound better then 'HMCS Harry DeWolfe'?


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Dec 2015)

I'm fine with their names as intended.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Dec 2015)

Mike5 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does 'HMCS DeWolfe" sound better then 'HMCS Harry DeWolfe'?



Nah!!! If you had a HMCS The Wolfe, you would soon have to have a HMCS The Montcalm.  :christmas happy:


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Nah!!! If you had a HMCS The Wolfe, you would soon have to have a HMCS The Montcalm.  :christmas happy:



But you "Hairy Sacks" would still have the HMCS Hairy DeWolfe.   [


----------



## Pat in Halifax (23 Dec 2015)

I suspect, like our USN counterparts, we will ‘naturally’ shorten the names informally (Vinson, Ford, Churchill, …). I wonder what CCG does for this (anyone out there want to chime in?)
On another note, there were 10 Canadian Flower class corvettes named for ‘flowers’. These were to be RN vessels but were handed back to the RCN due to a lack of RN crews in 1940. They were HMC Ships Hepatica, Bittersweet, Spikenard, Fennel, Trillium, Snowberry, Arrowhead, Bittersweet, Eyebright and Mayflower


----------



## Halifax Tar (23 Dec 2015)

misratah500 said:
			
		

> My fleet chief just sent out a document to the fleet PO1's and up trying to stir up interest for those that want to volunteer to be on the first few crews I suppose. The document was called Concept of Operations for HDW class ships and it's available on the DIN.
> 
> It's a fascinating document over 60 pages in length detailing crewing requirements for command staff, equipment to be fitted on board, operations in detail of what it is envisioned to do and the cycle of ships for operation. They envision 4 on East and 2 on West coast and the east coast ones would operate for 120 days and the west coast ones would operate for 80 up North since it's harder to access the north on the west coast.
> 
> ...



Any way to see that DOC not on the DIN/DWAN ?  I am on leave ATM and I would to read it over.  Would love to be part of the commissioning crews!


----------



## misratah500 (23 Dec 2015)

Too be honest I'm not sure. It's on Halifax's servers from what I gather from the link.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Dec 2015)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I suspect, like our USN counterparts, we will ‘naturally’ shorten the names informally (Vinson, Ford, Churchill, …). I wonder what CCG does for this (anyone out there want to chime in?)
> On another note, there were 10 Canadian Flower class corvettes named for ‘flowers’. These were to be RN vessels but were handed back to the RCN due to a lack of RN crews in 1940. They were HMC Ships Hepatica, Bittersweet, Spikenard, Fennel, Trillium, Snowberry, Arrowhead, Bittersweet, Eyebright and Mayflower



Most of the names were short enough to be just minor clipping the http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/Fleet/CCGS-Martha-L-Black  was just the "black" The http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/Fleet/CCGS-George-R-Pearkes was the "Perks"


----------

